# New Life Spectrum Jumbo Fish Formula



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Today I picked up some New Life Spectrum jumbo fish formula for my rbp's. Right now I feed them a fresh sea food mix I prepare (soaked in seachem nourish and Tetra Vital then frozen)so they get a varied diet, then some Tetra Bits Complete (small sinking pellets which are used for discus) every other day. I tried feeding them the new life spectrum, they come up and take it down, then they spit it out and don't eat it. I then tried New Life Spectrum Thera+A which are sinking pellets and the same size as the Tetra bits and they do the same thing. I have them already eating the Tetra bits, and thought I'd try the new life seeing that I'm running out of the tetra bits yet they just won't eat them.
I just spent 10 mins getting the uneaten pellets out, and its puzzling me why they won't eat them. The don't have a problem eating pellets, and I've fed them different types of pellets (floating plus sinking) since they were 1" in size (now their around 3-4").

Has anyone had any success feeding p's new life? Or could it be possible I have a bad batch (even though I tried both types)?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I feed a red devil pellets, but never tried that one...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I used to NLS pellets to all my fw and sw fish, but I have had no luck with Ps. I'm still working on it though if yours already eat different pellets try presoaking the NLS pellets in the same stuff you soak the seafood mix in.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I'm going to try that. I think it might be the taste of the new life, you can smell a strong difference between the pellets they already eat and the new life. I just tried soaking a new life, then stuffing it with the tetra bits, but the same thing happened, they took it then spat it out.
I'll keep on trying though, I really want them to eat these







pellets !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Starve them then they will eat a flip flop


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to force them to eat it, it's all they'll be getting everyday now until they accept it.

I bought the large one too, so they will either for the first time ever die from starving themselves, or accept the







pellets.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

now you thinking lol, there your fish your not there human. I always starve em when they don't want to eat what i want to feed em


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

UPDATE:
One of my p's has accepted the new life pellets (pre soaked and squeezed to sink), it's also the biggest in the shoal (hungry mofo) the others still spit them out. Tomorrows water change day, and they usually get hungrier after the change, so hopefully more of them will accept the pellets.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats how it is in my tank, the biggest one is the first to eat the pellets then the other are like f this he aint getting all the food


----------

